# Having trouble setting up USB modem connectivity

## Adel Ahmed

I'm following the huawei e160 from the gentoo wiki:

http://en.gentoo-wiki.com/wiki/Huawei_E160

I've recompiled the kernel with the required options, I've emerged the networkmanager and I can't find the USB modem under the mobile broadband add-connection

I cannot find it under /dev/ttyusbX 

I seem to be stuck at this step

I also have connectivity only on windows 7 so I'll have to restart at every step

Thanks in advance,

Adel

----------

## NeddySeagoon

blakdeath,

If you have done everything you say, you are probably not running the kernel you think you are.

What does 

```
uname -a
```

show?

Pay particular attention to the date and time in the output.  Its the build date and time of the running kernel.

Does it match your recollection of the build date and time?

If not, you did something wrong with the kernel build and install.  Favoriates are not mounting /boot, so the kernel goes to the wrong partition, making a typo in the kernel file name in boot, not updating grub.conf if you intended to give the kernel a new name.

If the uname -a data and time check out, make friends with wgetpaste and pastebin your kernel .config  file.

Shot in the dark ...

```
modprobe option
```

plug in your dongle, wait a few seconds and 

```
ls /dev/ttyUSB* 
```

 The uppercase USB matters.

----------

## Adel Ahmed

well I always use a numbering system for my kernels(kernel3, kernel4...etc)

I just checked my grub.conf

everything is set, also I just checked my /boot directory and the correct directory is mounted

I have also compiled the options in the kernel not as module, do I still have to use modprobe?

If it does not work immediately Ill go through my options again

I'm almost sure I have compiled the kernel properly but it can't hurt to try again

----------

## NeddySeagoon

blakdeath,

What did 

```
uname -a
```

 show you ?

The kernel numbers your kernels too.  Thats what the #1 or whatever means in uname -a

Pastebin your kernel .config file and I'll look it over.

Built in does not require modprobe.

----------

## Adel Ahmed

well before I reboot to gentoo to get the result of the uname -a command

here's the latest update:

/dev does not have any ttyUSB*

here's the result from the lsusb command

Bus 002 Device 002: ID 12d1:1001 Huawei Technologies Co., Ltd. E169/E620/E800 HSDPA Modem

Bus 002 Device 003: ID 5986:0205 Acer, Inc 

Bus 005 Device 002: ID 15d9:0a4c Trust International B.V. USB+PS/2 Optical Mouse

Bus 001 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0002 Linux Foundation 2.0 root hub

Bus 002 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0002 Linux Foundation 2.0 root hub

Bus 003 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0001 Linux Foundation 1.1 root hub

Bus 004 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0001 Linux Foundation 1.1 root hub

Bus 005 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0001 Linux Foundation 1.1 root hub

Bus 006 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0001 Linux Foundation 1.1 root hub

Bus 007 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0001 Linux Foundation 1.1 root hub

Bus 008 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0001 Linux Foundation 1.1 root hub

here's my DMESG when I unplugged and replugged the USB modem, I hope it's useful

[   80.076725] usb 2-1: USB disconnect, device number 2

[   80.076729] usb 2-1: unregistering device

[   80.076733] usb 2-1: unregistering interface 2-1:1.0

[   80.077343] usb 2-1: unregistering interface 2-1:1.1

[   80.077732] usb 2-1: usb_disable_device nuking all URBs

[   80.181042] hub 2-0:1.0: debounce: port 1: total 100ms stable 100ms status 0x100

[   86.638651] hub 2-0:1.0: state 7 ports 6 chg 0000 evt 0002

[   86.638664] ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.7: GetStatus port:1 status 001803 0  ACK POWER sig=j CSC CONNECT

[   86.638673] hub 2-0:1.0: port 1, status 0501, change 0001, 480 Mb/s

[   86.742053] hub 2-0:1.0: debounce: port 1: total 100ms stable 100ms status 0x501

[   86.793260] ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.7: port 1 reset complete, port enabled

[   86.793266] ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.7: GetStatus port:1 status 001005 0  ACK POWER sig=se0 PE CONNECT

[   86.844039] usb 2-1: new high-speed USB device number 4 using ehci_hcd

[   86.896261] ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.7: port 1 reset complete, port enabled

[   86.896266] ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.7: GetStatus port:1 status 001005 0  ACK POWER sig=se0 PE CONNECT

[   86.966418] usb 2-1: default language 0x0409

[   86.970295] usb 2-1: udev 4, busnum 2, minor = 131

[   86.970301] usb 2-1: New USB device found, idVendor=12d1, idProduct=1446

[   86.970305] usb 2-1: New USB device strings: Mfr=2, Product=1, SerialNumber=0

[   86.970310] usb 2-1: Product: HUAWEI Mobile

[   86.970314] usb 2-1: Manufacturer: HUAWEI Technology

[   86.970403] usb 2-1: usb_probe_device

[   86.970410] usb 2-1: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

[   86.974671] usb 2-1: adding 2-1:1.0 (config #1, interface 0)

[   86.974723] usb-storage 2-1:1.0: usb_probe_interface

[   86.974733] usb-storage 2-1:1.0: usb_probe_interface - got id

[   86.974842] scsi6 : usb-storage 2-1:1.0

[   86.974939] usb 2-1: adding 2-1:1.1 (config #1, interface 1)

[   86.974968] usb-storage 2-1:1.1: usb_probe_interface

[   86.974973] usb-storage 2-1:1.1: usb_probe_interface - got id

[   86.975039] scsi7 : usb-storage 2-1:1.1

[   87.980090] scsi 6:0:0:0: CD-ROM            HUAWEI   Mass Storage     2.31 PQ: 0 ANSI: 2

[   87.981562] scsi 7:0:0:0: Direct-Access     HUAWEI   MMC Storage      2.31 PQ: 0 ANSI: 2

[   87.981698] sd 7:0:0:0: Attached scsi generic sg2 type 0

[   87.990429] sr1: scsi-1 drive

[   87.990556] sr 6:0:0:0: Attached scsi CD-ROM sr1

[   87.990608] sr 6:0:0:0: Attached scsi generic sg3 type 5

[   87.992924] sd 7:0:0:0: [sdb] Attached SCSI removable disk

----------

## Adel Ahmed

here's the result of the uname -a command:

Linux localhost 3.5.7-gentoo #4 SMP Fri Nov 9 17:10:39 Local time zone must be set--see zic m x86_64 Intel(R) Core(TM)2 Duo CPU T6400 @ 2.00GHz GenuineIntel GNU/Linux

if the kernel config file is the file in /usr/src/Linux-3.5****/arch/x86/kernel/Kconfig file(I don't remember the exact path)

then here's the link for it:

http://pastebin.com/ebtfSLGt

If not, then please tell me where that file is

I really appreciate you taking the time to help me out

Thanks,

Adel

----------

## NeddySeagoon

blakdeath,

Ah ... I had forgotten

```
[ 87.980090] scsi 6:0:0:0: CD-ROM HUAWEI Mass Storage 2.31 PQ: 0 ANSI: 2 
```

I have the K3562 which works with no fiddling about.  Its a multimode device,

It appears as a CD-ROM which contains Windows drivers, a USB Modem and a memory stick, if you fit a microSD card to it.

Some devices only work as one of these things at a time. You may need to 

```
emerge sys-apps/usb_modeswitch
```

 to switch your device to modem mode.

I guess you know how to run 

```
 emerge usb_modeswitch -fp
```

to get a list of files that you need, fetch them in Windows, move them to your Gentoo /usr/portage/distfiles, so that you can emerge usb_modeswitch to install the package?

The kernel .config file name starts with a dot, so it does not appear ins ls.  You need ls -a to see it.

/usr/src/Linux-3.5****/arch/x86/kernel/Kconfig is close.

If your /usr/src/linux symbolic like is set correctly, the the file I need is /usr/src/linux/.config  (note the leading dot)

If not, its /usr/src/linux-3.5...-gentoo[-rx]/.config   Tab completion is your friend.

----------

## Adel Ahmed

Well I got the dependency list But I'm absolutely clueless when it comes to installing this stuuff manually

So ill just download them when I'm at the office this Sunday

My symbolic link is not working so thanks for writing down the full path to the file here it is:

http://pastebin.com/sSsWTNcX

----------

## NeddySeagoon

blakdeath,

You can use Windows for the fetching.  I think that there is a wget for windows too, if not, use a browser and save the files to some shared disc space.

A memory stick works.

Boot Gentoo then out the downloaded files into /usr/portage/distfiles.  With the files in place, emerge will just work.

You can move files around or how else you you post your kernel .config?

My working system shows 

```
$ lsmod

Module                  Size  Used by

option                 24683  0 

usb_wwan                6562  1 option

usbserial              27221  2 option,usb_wwan
```

when I connect my dongle. You have those options as build in so your kernel is probably good.

My USB serial ports show up too. 

```
$ ls /dev/ttyU*

/dev/ttyUSB0  /dev/ttyUSB1
```

This produces

```
[ 9930.894714] usb 2-6: new high-speed USB device number 3 using ehci_hcd

[ 9931.037559] usb 2-6: New USB device found, idVendor=12d1, idProduct=1003

[ 9931.037570] usb 2-6: New USB device strings: Mfr=2, Product=1, SerialNumber=0

[ 9931.037576] usb 2-6: Product: HUAWEI Mobile

[ 9931.037581] usb 2-6: Manufacturer: HUAWEI Technology

[ 9931.041760] scsi9 : usb-storage 2-6:1.0

[ 9931.042417] usb 2-6: USB disconnect, device number 3

[ 9937.683287] usb 2-6: new high-speed USB device number 4 using ehci_hcd

[ 9937.826226] usb 2-6: New USB device found, idVendor=12d1, idProduct=1003

[ 9937.826236] usb 2-6: New USB device strings: Mfr=2, Product=1, SerialNumber=0

[ 9937.826242] usb 2-6: Product: HUAWEI Mobile

[ 9937.826247] usb 2-6: Manufacturer: HUAWEI Technology

[ 9937.833046] scsi12 : usb-storage 2-6:1.2

[ 9937.835004] scsi13 : usb-storage 2-6:1.3

[ 9937.886208] usbcore: registered new interface driver usbserial

[ 9937.886214] usbserial: USB Serial Driver core

[ 9937.922613] usbcore: registered new interface driver option

[ 9937.922642] USB Serial support registered for GSM modem (1-port)

[ 9937.922865] option 2-6:1.0: GSM modem (1-port) converter detected

[ 9937.923053] usb 2-6: GSM modem (1-port) converter now attached to ttyUSB0

[ 9937.923080] option 2-6:1.1: GSM modem (1-port) converter detected

[ 9937.923225] usb 2-6: GSM modem (1-port) converter now attached to ttyUSB1

[ 9938.831745] scsi 12:0:0:0: CD-ROM            HUAWEI   Mass Storage     2.31 PQ: 0 ANSI: 2

[ 9938.838698] scsi 13:0:0:0: Direct-Access     HUAWEI   MMC Storage      2.31 PQ: 0 ANSI: 2

[ 9938.839030] sd 13:0:0:0: Attached scsi generic sg10 type 0

[ 9938.844936] sr2: scsi-1 drive

[ 9938.845213] sr 12:0:0:0: Attached scsi CD-ROM sr2

[ 9938.845412] sr 12:0:0:0: Attached scsi generic sg11 type 5

[ 9938.849193] sd 13:0:0:0: [sdi] Attached SCSI removable disk

[ 9941.342120] sd 13:0:0:0: [sdi] 15544320 512-byte logical blocks: (7.95 GB/7.41 GiB)

[ 9941.348093] sd 13:0:0:0: [sdi] Write cache: enabled, read cache: enabled, doesn't support DPO or FUA

[ 9941.366169]  sdi: sdi1
```

Where you can see all three devices being detected.

Reviewing your dmesg, I don't see your GSM Modem listed.  You need to try usb_modeswitch

----------

## Adel Ahmed

I had no idea it was that easy, I'm trying it out right now

and yes I can r/w to ntfs partitions.

sorry it took so long to reply, been away for a bit

fingers crossed

----------

## Adel Ahmed

well, the modeswitch works and I have ttyUSB0-3 now, however, network manager did not detect any connections, nor any devices when i try to create a broadband connection, the rc-net start net.ppp0 method did not work either(it says that it is connected but inactive,

can u help me out with this one?

----------

## NeddySeagoon

blakdeath,

Network Mangler is OK once eveything works wvdial exposes all the controls and is the command line tool.

emerge wvdial  (use the -fp) options to get the file list.  I have the following in my /etc/wvdial.conf file

```
[Dialer defaults]

Modem = /dev/ttyUSB0

Init1 = ATZ

Phone = *99#

Username = *

Password = *

Init2 = AT+CGDCONT=1,"IP"
```

 which works with Vodafone in the UK.

/dev/ttyUSB0 may not be right for you.

You can't start ppp0.net in the normal way with net.ppp0 as the interface is created and destroyed dynamically. It all works like a real serial modem.

A serial link is established to your ISP.  There is some validation and handshaking over the serial link.  When the ISP is happy, it starts PPP.

Now you can start PPP and if all is well, you get a setup using dhcp.

With wvdial installed and something like the above in your /etc/wvdial.conf

Well ok, you can start the ppp0 link from the net file, I do for my PPPoE for my internet link but its ugly.

You need to know it works before you do that.

You just run wvdial in a terminal.  When ppp0 comes up switch to another terminal and try out your interface.

----------

## Adel Ahmed

Ok so everything went fine, I installed wvdial, I added myself to the uucp group(could not find the dialout group though), still nothing in hte network manager

so I used the wvdial connect command and here's what I got:

--> Ignoring malformed input line: "Baud  460800"

--> WvDial: Internet dialer version 1.61

--> Warning: section [Dialer connect] does not exist in wvdial.conf.

--> Cannot open /dev/modem: No such file or directory

--> Cannot open /dev/modem: No such file or directory

--> Cannot open /dev/modem: No such file or directory

Here's my wvdial.config file:

[Dialer pin]

Modem = /dev/ttyUSB0

Baud  460800

Init1=ATZ

Init2 =AT+Cping=1234

Dial Attempts = 1

Init1 = ATZ

Init2 = ATQ0 V1 E1 S0=0 +FCLASS=0

Init3 = AT+CGDCONT=1,"IP","internet"

Abort on No Dialtone = off

Password = irrelevant

Check Def Route = on

Phone = *99#

Modem Type = Analog Modem

Stupid Mode = 1

SetVolume = 0

Baud = 460800

Dial Command = ATDT

Dial Attempts = 3

Modem = /dev/ttyUSB0

ISDN = 0

Username = irrelevant

Thanks,

Adel

----------

## NeddySeagoon

blakdeath,

Your 

```
[Dialer pin]

Modem = /dev/ttyUSB0

Baud 460800

Init1=ATZ

Init2 =AT+Cping=1234

[Dialer defaults]

Dial Attempts = 1

Init1 = ATZ

Init2 = ATQ0 V1 E1 S0=0 +FCLASS=0

Init3 = AT+CGDCONT=1,"IP","internet"

Abort on No Dialtone = off

Password = irrelevant

Check Def Route = on

Phone = *99#

Modem Type = Analog Modem

Stupid Mode = 1

SetVolume = 0

Baud = 460800

Dial Command = ATDT

Dial Attempts = 3

Modem = /dev/ttyUSB0

ISDN = 0

Username = irrelevant 
```

is missing a few lines.

The above would be better.

IF your device has a pin, you now need to call wvdial twice.

Once as

```
wvdial pin
```

to sent the pin to  the device, so its unlocked then 

```
wvdial default
```

except you can omit the default, to get the data link up.

Your Int2 is interesting.  V1 sets the speaker volume, so you can hear the progress of the line calibration but I guess you don't have a speaker.

----------

## Adel Ahmed

That configuration did the trick  :Very Happy: 

thanks alot,

by the way, I like ur signature, I've got a backup presentation soon, mind if I quote you?

----------

## NeddySeagoon

blakdeath,

Go ahead.  I doubt that my signature is original.

----------

